# Expressive E Touche' SE or Monogram



## Jackal_King (Dec 28, 2021)

I want to get a midi device that I can use to control midi cc expressions with my strings and brass libraries. My current digital piano doesn't have a mod wheel that was included with it. I was looking at Monogram (previously Palette) for awhile now to get the core and sliders but then I came across some videos of Touche' SE by Expressive E two weeks ago and that got me interested 

Basically, I just want to primarily control dynamics, expressions and vibrato with easy cc mapping. Which would be the better option to get or would either be fine as long as it gets the job done?


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 28, 2021)

I love Touche SE - but its more about the feel of the controller ... its so musical and physical connection is easy to make. But 4 channels are what you can get out of it. 2 of those are pitch bend if you set it up for that.... I control Volume and Vibrato with PB. No room to change anything else. So might want to have another more knob like unit.


----------



## Jackal_King (Dec 28, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> I love Touche SE - but its more about the feel of the controller ... its so musical and physical connection is easy to make. But 4 channels are what you can get out of it. 2 of those are pitch bend if you set it up for that.... I control Volume and Vibrato with PB. No room to change anything else. So might want to have another more knob like unit.


I might be o.k. with the 4 channels as I don't really mess with pitch bend. I've read that the Lié software is not exactly needed if using the Midi CC Automation through Kontakt.


----------



## mekosmowski (Dec 28, 2021)

I splurged for the "full" Touché because doing CV to MIDI gives a higher step resolution than SE MIDI. I don't know that this makes a difference though.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 28, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> I might be o.k. with the 4 channels as I don't really mess with pitch bend. I've read that the Lié software is not exactly needed if using the Midi CC Automation through Kontakt.


correct you can program it to whatever midi channels you want outside of the LIE app. there's a item in settings that allows you to switch the channels and then save it to the device.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 29, 2021)

Monogram CC is excellent but more of a standard controller. Very useful if you use other apps too.


----------



## Tom Auger (Jan 6, 2022)

@Jackal_King I"m not sure whether you went ahead and bought an e-Touché (if you did, congrats! I'm jealous), but I just came to post this thread about an e-touché alternative I have been having fun with: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/e-touché-alternative-3dconnexion-spacemouse.119779/


----------



## Tusker (Jan 9, 2022)

@Jackal_King I use a Touché SE and there are no problems of resolution. Mapping is simple since Touché sends CC 16-19 and these are readily remapped in your daw. It's a lovely instrument and I recommend it highly.

However, since you want to control dynamics, expressions and vibrato you should begin with sliders (such as Pallete) and add Touché only after your basics are covered. Why? All the four expressions (front pressure, rear pressure, left and right) on Touché are sprung, and return to their positions of rest when released. This is ideal for physical modeled instruments or solo instruments where resistance is a key to expressive performance. It's not ideal for orchestral libraries where you might want to change values and then let them rest at their new state. I would get a simple slider set (Palette or otherwise) for the more generic expressions, and add Touché for those particular expressions where organic resistance is key.


----------



## Vresio (Feb 6, 2022)

I use monogram and for me it's everything when composing with orchestral patches and also working in premiere and photoshop.
Here I have a discount of 40$ if someone is interested:








Get $40 Off Monogram Creative Console


Monogram has been a gamechanger for my creative workflow. Get $40 off your first purchase with the link below!



monogram.refr.cc


----------

